
Ask HN: NW.js or Electron (july 2017) - albertTJames
Hi !
Comparison between NW.js and Electron are all several months old.<p>I am starting a project and I have to choose between the two platform, any recommendation ?<p>My only requirement is that it can connect to the usb port &#x2F; socket, and write on disk. It&#x27;s not a problem for both of them, so... what to choose ?<p>Thanks !
======
skor
apps like slack were built with electron, electron seems ore popular on github

